# help with well pump



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

hey guys hers the problem, installed a 1hp Myers pump in a 220 foot deep well. everything went well. customer called today to tell me he hasn't been able to drink the water sense we put the pump in, says it tastes funny. now we all know the pump is not going to do that. but here I am. he does a have a water treatment system hooked up and I'm wondering if the medium in the water treatment could have been pulled into the pipe when the old pump failed. looking for ideas thanks steve


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you chlorinate the well after installing the pump? It is required here we do that. Also after I install any pump I always run off about 20 gallons of water to clear it out.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Is it hanging on galvanized?

Thread sealant taste?

Cutting oil?

Sometimes the water tastes funny after there is no pressure in the house lines for a while. Re-pressurization breaks crud loose. 

Flush. Then chlorine in the well. Run fixtures till you smell chlorine and leave it for a few hours. No water usage. Go back and flush a bunch and done.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

hey guys thanks for the info thats what we did today. was looking for other ideas if that didn't work. customer called tonight to tell me it was already better. man you guys are fast.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Our well is 170ft and every month we have to put 1 gl of bleach down it. Such a high sulfer content. I am against pellet drop because I had a hell of a time pulling a pump from where all the pellets that were dropped over the years didn't dissolve and almost wedged the pump in the casing. After the bleach 5% we have to run the water for about 3-4 hrs so that the fumes in the shower won't kill ya.


----------

